# The Most Distrubing Movie You Have Ever Seen?



## Skittle (Sep 22, 2010)

I like to what disturbing things. Why? Nothing actually creeps me out, disturbs me or upsets me really. I have yet to see one movie that comes close to giving me chills. However, I have seen one movie that has upset me due to one scene.

August Underground Mordum.

Why? Vomiting makes me gag. Only thing that disturbed me about the movie. I have watched Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer, Salo and such without even batting an eye. Irreversible and Cannibal Holocaust are next on my list but, I don't think they will do anything.

So, FAF? What have you seen that has disturbed you?

NOTE: ONLY MOVIES. No youtube videos and the like.


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 22, 2010)

Saw II, or pretty much any other torture porn movie. I love a good bloodbath as much as the next guy, but I have my limits.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2010)

trash humpers

[yt]JQYSRXT3CiU[/yt]

dat laugh


also le sang de bÃªtes (blood of the beasts), a french documentary about the slaughterhouses of paris

[yt]QFAUA8_mfXs[/yt]

made me very queasy
they kill a horse
and there are rows of headless twitching sheep (?) on racks


----------



## Skittle (Sep 22, 2010)

ToxicZombie said:


> Saw II, or pretty much any other torture porn movie. I love a good bloodbath as much as the next guy, but I have my limits.


 Really? Hahaha. Those things are nothing.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 22, 2010)

The Last Airbender :V

Hmmm, any movie that has bones breaking in them, so probably tortue porn movies :/


----------



## Skittle (Sep 22, 2010)

Wtf is Trash Humpers even about Senzuri? And I do agree, stuff with animals upsets me but doesn't quite....disturb me. If that makes any sense.

Also, some of you guys are wussies. :>


----------



## Shico (Sep 22, 2010)

The Hills Have Eyes
....I feel bad for liking that movie so much


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 22, 2010)

skittle said:


> Wtf is Trash Humpers even about Senzuri? And I do agree, stuff with animals upsets me but doesn't quite....disturb me. If that makes any sense.
> 
> Also, some of you guys are wussies. :>


 

says the one who gags at vomiting :V


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2010)

Saw movies. I don't watch disturbing movies. There's really no point in it.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> says the one who gags at vomiting :V


 Vomit is just gross. Though, I sat through the entire second half of Salo without even flinching. Its all about eating shit.



Jashwa said:


> Saw movies. I don't watch disturbing movies. There's really no point in it.


 But some disturbing movies can bring up philisophical questions and be entertaining and funny at times. Not to mention it lets you know what normal society sees are wrong and upsetting.

Or just reinforces what a fucked up person you are. Or for sexual purposes. Mostly those two for me.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 22, 2010)

The original IT or Supersize Me...


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 22, 2010)

skittle said:


> Vomit is just gross. Though, I sat through the entire second half of Salo without even flinching. Its all about eating shit.
> 
> 
> But some disturbing movies can bring up philisophical questions and be entertaining and funny at times. Not to mention it lets you know what normal society sees are wrong and upsetting.
> ...




lol doodoo fetish.


I haven't seen a disturbing movie that raises those kinds of questions. NoTLD did that, but it wasn't disturbing.


oh you :>




Fenrari said:


> The original IT or Supersize Me...



wait, there was an IT remake?




Another wtf movie was The Brave Little Toaster.


----------



## Jaden (Sep 22, 2010)

The exorcist


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 22, 2010)

Butterfly effect:

-burning a dog alive
-pedo father
-little girl being killed by tnt
-Mom and baby killed by mailbox bomb
-stabbing a kid in the back with broken metal
-that one fat goth guy the main character sometimes rooms with
-the main character stabbing his hands on metal spikes
-beating a guy's face in with a metal bat


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 22, 2010)

I get disturbed by pretty much any movie where people get killed, I don't really know why. It doesn't have to be gory or anything, it can just be some standard american action movie where loads of innocent people get killed, but it's still a feel good happy ending because "Mr President" or the hero of the story, or whatever ends up ok.

Ok, but I don't care. What about all the other people? D:

It leaves me feeling really unsettled, so I try not to watch movies like that now.

Maybe I'm weird.


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2010)

Does 2 Guys 1 Hammer count?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2010)

skittle said:


> Wtf is Trash Humpers even about Senzuri?



it's about old people who are delinquents and vandalize things and hold people hostage and force them to make pancakes and i guess they also kill people and steal babies? 

it's shot chronologically but it doesn't give you answers


what was the vomiting part of august underground like? i am also an emetophobe and have trouble watching those sorts of scenes

i watched _inner depravity I _& _II_ a month ago which are short films i think similar to the toetag movies, realistic graphic gore effects
i think the guy who made them got arrested because the fbi thought they were real hahahaha



Aden said:


> Does 2 Guys 1 Hammer count?



no thats real


----------



## Jw (Sep 22, 2010)

Black Sheep-- a dark comedy set in the most evil place in the world: the sheep-herding hills of New Zealand :V
[video=youtube;829ZvtRKzAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=829ZvtRKzAU[/video]

Actually, it's not a terrible movie, fairly funny and surprisingly graphic.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 22, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I get disturbed by pretty much any movie where people get killed, I don't really know why. It doesn't have to be gory or anything, it can just be some standard american action movie where loads of innocent people get killed, but it's still a feel good happy ending because "Mr President" or the hero of the story, or whatever ends up ok.
> 
> Ok, but I don't care. What about all the other people? D:
> 
> ...




Don't watch 2012, then.


----------



## wheelieotter (Sep 22, 2010)

Shocking Asia had footage of the first sex change operation, that was pretty gross.

Last week, somebody emailed a coworker a home video that is being used as evidence in a trial in Los Angeles of someone who hid in a woman's house wearing some sort of mask, then when she saw him, he jumped at her, screaming. She then panicked and ran outside. The person with the camera followed her just in time to record her getting run over by a car, killing her. I really didn't need to see that.


----------



## Minuet (Sep 22, 2010)

Probably _Ju-On_ (the Japanese version of/predecessor to _The Grudge_).

Either that or _The Silence of the Lambs_.  (And that one, I watched voluntarily!  The other one was just something my roommate made me sit through, because if I did, she'd let me watch her copy of _Repo! The Genetic Opera_.  Which I love to bits.)


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2010)

Now that I think about it, any gore movie that messes with eyes. I can stand all kinds of gore in movies, but seeing eyes get cut up/popped out/whatever is just too much for me. Hostel had a scene like that. The rest of the movie, I was fine! Just that one scene.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 22, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> it's about old people who are delinquents and vandalize things and hold people hostage and force them to make pancakes and i guess they also kill people and steal babies?
> 
> it's shot chronologically but it doesn't give you answers
> 
> ...


 Basically she was hurling on two chicks and making the make-out in it, finger each other with it, etc. I was like: Ewwwwwwwww D:



wheelieotter said:


> Shocking Asia had footage of the first sex change operation, that was pretty gross.
> 
> Last week, somebody emailed a coworker a home video that is being used  as evidence in a trial in Los Angeles of someone who hid in a woman's  house wearing some sort of mask, then when she saw him, he jumped at  her, screaming. She then panicked and ran outside. The person with the  camera followed her just in time to record her getting run over by a  car, killing her. I really didn't need to see that.


 Can has video?

Also, you guys are all so....tame. Haha. Thanks for making me feel more fucked up!


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2010)

skittle said:


> Basically she was hurling on two chicks and making the make-out in it, finger each other with it, etc. I was like: Ewwwwwwwww D:


 Why are you watching fucked up fetish porn movies?


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 22, 2010)

Minuet said:


> Probably _Ju-On_ (the Japanese version of/predecessor to _The Grudge_).
> 
> Either that or _The Silence of the Lambs_.  (And that one, I watched voluntarily!  The other one was just something my roommate made me sit through, because if I did, she'd let me watch her copy of _Repo! The Genetic Opera_.  Which I love to bits.)


 
I love Silence. Buffalo Bill :3


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2010)

Also, just noticed the typo in the title of this thread.


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2010)

Pan's Labyrinth.  

It's so fucking depressing.

And when he breaks that dude's face in....

Also, eraserhead and that japanese movie about spirals.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2010)

skittle said:


> Also, you guys are all so....tame. Haha. Thanks for making me feel more fucked up!


 
pretty much ya 


and pan's labyrinth is a happy movie
she becomes queen of the underworld 
C:


----------



## Skittle (Sep 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Also, just noticed the typo in the title of this thread.


 Yup. Been one of those days. I forgot the number 5 while counting at work today.



JamesB said:


> Pan's Labyrinth.
> 
> It's so fucking depressing.
> 
> ...


 There is a manga about spirals....Is it based off that? Cause that seriously was WTF. Same with the crack in the wall one...



Jashwa said:


> Why are you watching fucked up fetish porn movies?


Look at who you are talking to, bro.


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2010)

skittle said:


> There is a manga about spirals....Is it based off that? Cause that seriously was WTF. Same with the crack in the wall one...


 
Yeah, I remember reading that it was based off this manga.

I actually think I might have the manga saved on my computer somewhere, never got the chance to read it.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Yeah, I remember reading that it was based off this manga.
> 
> I actually think I might have the manga saved on my computer somewhere, never got the chance to read it.


 What was the movie called? I wanna see it. The manga was pretty freaky.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a fear of wrist injuries, so that class razor box scene in Saw was enough to disturb me.  That and the first scene of An Andalusia Dog caught me off guard and haunted my nightmares for weeks.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUaP-IB-2Gs&feature=related

Yeah, they're a bit tame.  Sorry.


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> What was the movie called? I wanna see it. The manga was pretty freaky.


 
It was called Uzumaki I think.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 23, 2010)

Human Centipede: First Sequence, if you imagine yourself in the place of the girl at the end of the movie, it will most likely scare the shit out of you


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Human Centipede: First Sequence, if you imagine yourself in the place of the girl at the end of the movie, it will most likely scare the shit out of you


 I found that movie hilarious.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> I found that movie hilarious.



I know the concept is ridiculous, but right at the end with the only surviving cast member, i.e. the middle sequence member, was left to die attached between 2 dead bodies, is really "Holy Shit, that would be one of the worst ways to go"


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 23, 2010)

The most _distrubing_ movie I've ever seen has to be _The Room_ by Tommy Wiseau.

Shocking.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 23, 2010)

Junior was so disturbing, I didn't see any movies with AH-NULD. 

Fantastic Mr. Fox was also pretty disturbing because of the puppetry. PROTIP: Don't make the puppets look like roadkill if you don't wanna freak people out!! 

Also, Shark Tale. UGH! SHARK TALE!!! That movie didn't just fail because it was a ripoff off of Finding Nemo, it failed because it was marketed to the entirely wrong demographic: It was marketed as a family film. 

Now how on earth can something like THIS be family friendly? 







That's a friggin handmaiden of Cthulhu! It was a horror movie, not a family-friendly movie!!! My cousins had nightmares of Oscar for YEARS.


----------



## Candy (Sep 23, 2010)

The Last House on the Left.

Movies don't often bother me in the slightest.

But this make me cry and gave me nightmares. The rape scene was just too real for me. I have to say I'm happy about the ending, but I'd never watch it again, ever.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

Candy said:


> The Last House on the Left.
> 
> Movies don't often bother me in the slightest.
> 
> But this make me cry and gave me nightmares. The rape scene was just too real for me. I have to say I'm happy about the ending, but I'd never watch it again, ever.


 That one is on my list too. I wanna see Irreversible for the 9 minute rape scene. Yum.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 23, 2010)

Candy said:


> The Last House on the Left.
> 
> Movies don't often bother me in the slightest.
> 
> But this make me cry and gave me nightmares. The rape scene was just too real for me. I have to say I'm happy about the ending, but I'd never watch it again, ever.



was it the remake? i saw the original and it was jarring the way they just threw in that weird "inept cops try to get to girl's house" subplot


also, skittle have you seen i spit on your grave/day of the woman? my friend loves it and i really want to see it
and if you have seen it, what do you think of the remake plans?


----------



## Candy (Sep 23, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> was it the remake? i saw the original and it was jarring the way they just threw in that weird "inept cops try to get to girl's house" subplot



It was the remake. I was almost interested in seeing the original, but it'd have to be pretty good to get me to watch it.


----------



## Pine (Sep 23, 2010)

I think Eraserhead is the perfect definition of disturbing. The whole movie itself seems to have no real plot or point.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

I just watched the original Last House on the Left.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 23, 2010)

Tremors was pretty disturbing to me being the first horror movie I had seen as a child. I was afraid worms and the ground itself for some time after that movie.

It was not a bad movie at all though or from what I remember.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> Tremors was pretty disturbing to me being the first horror movie I had seen as a child. I was afraid worms and the ground itself for some time after that movie.
> 
> It was not a bad movie at all though or from what I remember.


 My first horror movie was when I was five. Hellraiser.

I think that answers some questions.


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> My first horror movie was when I was five. Hellraiser.
> 
> I think that answers some questions.


 
Ah.

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Ah.
> 
> It all makes sense now.


 inorite? I was raised on horror/gore/slasher flicks.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

i haven't seen it, but i've heard the collector is fucked up :V i can't say any movie has disturbed me at all...unless we're talking home recorded, in which i would have to say 3guys1hammer.


----------



## Tsula (Sep 23, 2010)

The movie "Darkness Falls" messed with me pretty bad, could sleep without a light for a week lol.

The one that messed with me recently, was a scene from "the Omen", when the nanny puts the air bubble in her iv. I give myself shots and was in the hospital for 2 weeks on an iv before, and that scene made me cringe and disturbed me for a month. *shivers*


----------



## Tsula (Sep 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> My first horror movie was when I was five. Hellraiser.
> 
> I think that answers some questions.



OMG not a good movie to see for the 1st....that and Steven king's "It"


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 23, 2010)

Tsula said:


> The one that messed with me recently, was a scene from "the Omen", when the nanny puts the air bubble in her iv. I give myself shots and was in the hospital for 2 weeks on an iv before, and that scene made me cringe and disturbed me for a month. *shivers*


 
that scene was creepy. i can't imagine how that felt, seeing it and knowing there was nothing you could do. :[


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 23, 2010)

Felidae is a disturbing cartoon.


----------



## Aden (Sep 24, 2010)

If we're talking about movies that disturbed us as children...Twister. Yes, Twister, with Helen Hunt. A month afterwards, at least, it was just me lying awake in bed - "_oh shit what was that rumbling it might have been a train but oh god it's probably a god damn tornado and didn't a tornado touch down near here a decade ago so it's possible and it's gonna get me oh god oh god_".

Yep.

Another one, to a lesser extent, was actually Contact. Yes, Contact. Just because of that original noise that they picked up. What a freaky noise to hear as a kid when you're completely immersed in the movie.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> If we're talking about movies that disturbed us as children...Twister. Yes, Twister, with Helen Hunt. A month afterwards, at least, it was just me lying awake in bed - "_oh shit what was that rumbling it might have been a train but oh god it's probably a god damn tornado and didn't a tornado touch down near here a decade ago so it's possible and it's gonna get me oh god oh god_".
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Another one, to a lesser extent, was actually Contact. Yes, Contact. Just because of that original noise that they picked up. What a freaky noise to hear as a kid when you're completely immersed in the movie.


 We are talking about ANY time, not just childhood.


----------



## Browder (Sep 24, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Felidae is a disturbing cartoon.


 
Shut your damn whore mouth. Felidae was awesome.

And I'm going with Requiem for A Dream. Amazing and beautiful movie, but I think it's the only movie that's ever made me wince. The last five minutes where just brutal.


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 24, 2010)

Suicide Circle, probably. it's the most casually disturbing movie i've seen.
Noroi: The Curse or A Tale of Two Sisters are close seconds.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> If we're talking about movies that disturbed us as children...Twister. Yes, Twister, with Helen Hunt. A month afterwards, at least, it was just me lying awake in bed - "_oh shit what was that rumbling it might have been a train but oh god it's probably a god damn tornado and didn't a tornado touch down near here a decade ago so it's possible and it's gonna get me oh god oh god_".
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Another one, to a lesser extent, was actually Contact. Yes, Contact. Just because of that original noise that they picked up. What a freaky noise to hear as a kid when you're completely immersed in the movie.


 
oh my god i watched the twister VHS until it broke :V that was my FAVORITE movie as a kid.

but i can see the contact thing. it is really eerie, especially if you were a kid seeing it. i saw it for the first time earlier this year in astronomy class.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 24, 2010)

suicide circle makes me cry and giggle alternately


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 24, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> suicide circle makes me cry and giggle alternately


 hell yes. especially when that goblin king lookin guy came on the scene. he was so ridiculous.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 24, 2010)

Aden said:


> Now that I think about it, any gore movie that messes with eyes. I can stand all kinds of gore in movies, but seeing eyes get cut up/popped out/whatever is just too much for me. Hostel had a scene like that. The rest of the movie, I was fine! Just that one scene.


 
This a thousand times.

I have a strong stomach, but I always look away if there's eye torture involved. I'd rather watch the Pain Olympics and every shock image on the internet on repeat for an hour than watch eye rape scenes.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 24, 2010)

"Butterfly Effect" is a good contender, but I was also creeped out by "The Ring" American version (dead girl in the closet), and "Watership Down" is disturbing the first time for the blood in certain scenes and how quickly death occurs. Generally I'd be disturbed by breaking of bones (there's a YouTube clip of a guy breaking his leg during a wrestling match), eye gouging, cutting of body parts (like one movie where a guy cuts his tongue out with scissors), sudden screamer moments, loud noises, people with no eyes, people with no faces (thanks a frickin' lot, "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind"), and passageways lined with blood or rust (thanks to the Silent Hill games). I do not like seeing those prolonged realistic-esque pain scenes. And so when I was looking up videos of the videogame "Heavy Rain", I had come across one of the most disturbing things I've seen in a videogame. If you've played or seen it, then you know what I'm talking about.

The movie I'd say was most disturbing was "Tarnation". I believe it was an independent film. What made it scary and disturbing was all the sudden image color transformations and loud screeching noises. Probably something to do with the movie being about the author's memories of growing up with his schizophrenic mother. Saw it as part of some class, and the teacher even admitted it was a little scary.

Also, the "Manhunt" video games. I never played them, but I've seen the different executions, and they can get pretty sickening at times. If you want to ask where to draw the line regarding violence in videogames, take a look at that.


----------



## Isen (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure about most disturbing, but Oldboy has to be up there.

I was cringing my way through the scene where he pulls out 15 of a guy's teeth with the claw part of a hammer.  



Nyloc said:


> The most _distrubing_ movie I've ever seen has to be _The Room_ by Tommy Wiseau.
> 
> Shocking.


Haha, I am trying to get a copy of that to watch with friends.

YOU ARE TEARING ME APART, LISA


----------



## Usarise (Sep 24, 2010)

2girls1cup.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 24, 2010)

There is a new note in the title. Please keep this to MOVIES.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 24, 2010)

I am going to agree with the eye thing. I am slowly getting over it to a point though. However, anything with knees. Skeeves me. Knee caps are the freakiest thing to me. I flip shit when people mess with my knees.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 24, 2010)

Visual: Someone's Knocking's at the Door:
 - suffication (?) by vagina
 - oral rape against steel shelf resulting in death
 - penetration through anus out through the stomach

Atmospheric: Kairo (Pulse), Dead End, Night Skies, The Fourh Kind or Paranormal Activity

Surreal: Triangle (2009)


----------



## Cosmus (Sep 24, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Visual: Someone's Knocking's at the Door


 LOVE that movie.


----------



## Karimah (Sep 24, 2010)

The Ruins. 

It was like freaking torture and I hate watching things go under people's skin. Oh man. I love gore and hadn't found a single disturbing movie until that one.


----------



## Alsation21 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hostel for disturbing and Dead Birds for fear


----------



## Minuet (Sep 24, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Felidae is a disturbing cartoon.


 
Ah, man, how did I ever forget _Felidae_?  Creepy as hell, but man was the theme song catchy.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 24, 2010)

Karimah said:


> The Ruins.
> 
> It was like freaking torture and I hate watching things go under people's skin. Oh man. I love gore and hadn't found a single disturbing movie until that one.


 
The tendrils going under the skin was pretty murry until she started skinning herself D:


Silent Hill may not have been uber nasty, but it had some emotional/psychological nastiness.  Barbed-wire tentacles? murr murr. Also, Pyramid Head- double-plus murr :3


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 24, 2010)

Human Centipede. Dear god my dreams!!!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 24, 2010)

TrickyDick said:


> Human Centipede. Dear god my dreams!!!


 
that movie was hilarious


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Horsemen...my first gore/horror movie...people being hooked to meat hooks on contraptions and evil kids and such. I have a thing where if skin is being pulled and ripped i freak out. That and extreme torture


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 24, 2010)

Dead Alive. It was disturbingly disgusting/hilarious at the same time. 

Directed by Peter Jackson of course.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 24, 2010)

I remember when I was little, I sat down and watched a movie called Altered States.  I think it disturbed me at the time because I was too young to understand what was going on.  Now, I think Hostel disturbed me a little bit.


----------



## npcham (Sep 25, 2010)

Threads, available on Google Video

80's movie depicting the effects of total nuclear war in a British town--the devastation minutes after, the slow collapse of society in the weeks after, and the hopelessness years and decades after. Absolutely depressing, and the plausibility makes it a lot scarier than any horror film I've ever seen.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 26, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> Tremors was pretty disturbing to me being the first horror movie I had seen as a child. I was afraid worms and the ground itself for some time after that movie.
> It was not a bad movie at all though or from what I remember.


 
I don't want to mock your fears or anything, but you found that scary?  Those movies were funny as hell, I have the four-pack.


----------



## The DK (Sep 26, 2010)

idk the only part on a movie that ever made me crindge was Hostel, where the guy got is heel cut... thats really it


----------



## Dee (Sep 30, 2010)

The most disturbing movie I ever saw wasn't a horror flick but an indy flick called "Things behind the sun". It's about a male reporter at a Rolling Stone like magazine doing a story about an indy rock chick who puts out a song about a brutal gang rape she suffered at 13 years old. The twist is that the reporter knew the girl back then, was in love with her, and the guy that was the head of the gang that raped her was his brother.

The flashbak scenes of these punk assed teenaged boys raping a series of girls for the fun of it haunts me until this very day. Eric Stolz was in it and Kim Dickens played the indy rock chick.

If you find it on dvd it's hard to watch. harder to watch then any horror movie I've ever sat through.

Dee


----------



## Skittle (Sep 30, 2010)

Dee said:


> The most disturbing movie I ever saw wasn't a horror flick but an indy flick called "Things behind the sun". It's about a male reporter at a Rolling Stone like magazine doing a story about an indy rock chick who puts out a song about a brutal gang rape she suffered at 13 years old. The twist is that the reporter knew the girl back then, was in love with her, and the guy that was the head of the gang that raped her was his brother.
> 
> The flashbak scenes of these punk assed teenaged boys raping a series of girls for the fun of it haunts me until this very day. Eric Stolz was in it and Kim Dickens played the indy rock chick.
> 
> ...


 Hard to watch, how? Due to the rape? I'd watch it just for the rape. :3 Whole reason I am going to watch Irreversible. 9 minute rape scene. Unf.


----------



## Aden (Sep 30, 2010)

skittle said:


> Hard to watch, how? Due to the rape? I'd watch it just for the rape. :3 Whole reason I am going to watch Irreversible. 9 minute rape scene. Unf.


 
hey guys I'm weird I like movies for the rape scenes if you didn't hear me the first time LOOK AT ME


----------



## Skittle (Sep 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> hey guys I'm weird I like movies for the rape scenes if you didn't hear me the first time LOOK AT ME


 :3 LOOOK AT MEEEEE!

I just don't understand how it bothers people so much. Its not real, at least not in the movies.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 30, 2010)

skittle said:


> :3 LOOOK AT MEEEEE!
> 
> I just don't understand how it bothers people so much. Its not real, at least not in the movies.


 
Too graphic for their minds to separate that fact? I know I feel really bad watching those people die in 2012 :/


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Shut your damn whore mouth. Felidae was awesome.
> 
> And I'm going with Requiem for A Dream. Amazing and beautiful movie, but I think it's the only movie that's ever made me wince. The last five minutes where just brutal.



I never said it wasn't awesome, I just said it was disterbing.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 30, 2010)

The DK said:


> idk the only part on a movie that ever made me crindge was Hostel, where the guy got is heel cut... thats really it


Oh I forgot about that one. I couldn't watch it after that, it made me thing about when I cut my heel on barbed wire.


----------



## Willow (Sep 30, 2010)

Let's see. Almost every disturbing horror movie I've watched was really shitty. Though this was one of the more recent ones I can recall (other than the Midnight Meat Train)

*The Collector*: I really hate my dad for renting it, and I'm appalled by the fact that we watched it all the way through. 
-The plot was really stupid. Originally the "hero" went in to steal from this family but gets trapped in the house.
-The timeline made no sense. The killer entered the house _after_ the main character but still somehow managed to just crap out a whole bunch of really elaborate traps. 
-The killer keeps barbed wire in his pocket. 
-That and the fact that he doesn't die at the end. It's not the fact that he didn't die that bothers me. It's the fact that he didn't die after being stabbed in the face with several knives. 
-The main character is stupid. He tries to stop the police by running out in front of the car. 
-They killed a cat. 
Overall, the movie was basically a house version of Hostel, that's about the best way to describe it. Go look up a summary of the movie because I don't really feel like explaining it. 



skittle said:


> Hard to watch, how? Due to the rape? I'd watch it just for the rape. :3 Whole reason I am going to watch Irreversible. 9 minute rape scene. Unf.


 Not everyone thinks like you Skittle god damn.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> Let's see. Almost every disturbing horror movie I've watched was really shitty. Though this was one of the more recent ones I can recall (other than the Midnight Meat Train)
> 
> *The Collector*: I really hate my dad for renting it, and I'm appalled by the fact that we watched it all the way through.
> -The plot was really stupid. Originally the "hero" went in to steal from this family but gets trapped in the house.
> ...



I might check that one out.
And I keep forgetting not everyone is as fucked up as me. Probably because I associate with other people who get off to this shit.
Also, Hostel was OK. That eye part was so fuckin' fake looking. Haha


----------



## Xavan (Sep 30, 2010)

Donnie Darko hands down. But it was good though. Disturbingly good.


----------



## Altamont (Sep 30, 2010)

The uncut version of Requiem for a Dream hands down. The emotional trauma the characters of that film go through is literally unbearable. I'm a film buff, and I'm not saying that to brag but to illustrate how many films I've seen. Green Mile, Passion of the Christ, Hostel, etc. I've seen all manners of disturbing flicks, but watching the final ten minutes of Requiem was the only time in my life I've literally felt sick to my stomach.

I should also point out that it's an absolutely incredible film, and anyone with a strong appreiation for art ( as well as a strong stomach) should seek out the uncut version immediately!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 30, 2010)

everywhere i see people hyping _requiem_, i just think "it cannot be that hard to watch" 

people were hyping _a serbian film_ as "the sickest, most vile, thing ever committed to celluloid (?)" but i saw that and i was pretty underwhelmed by it so to me now, all i can say is that i hope when i finally do see it, i am surprised and horrified 

also _the green mile_ disturbed you? really?

_donnie darko?

_also also "film buffs" dont usually watch things like _cannibal ferox_ or _deadgirl_, so i dont know if that is a reliable marker to judge things by

if you watch "foreign films", then yeah, you are more likely to come across disturbing movies because thats just how the rest of the world plays it


----------



## TrickyDick (Sep 30, 2010)

8-bit said:


> that movie was hilarious


 Oh it was funny, but deep down, something horrible grew in my subconscious. Everywhere I go, I imagine what people would look like if they were all just one giant centipede. THE TERROR!


----------



## Skittle (Sep 30, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> everywhere i see people hyping _requiem_, i just think "it cannot be that hard to watch"
> 
> people were hyping _a serbian film_ as "the sickest, most vile, thing ever committed to celluloid (?)" but i saw that and i was pretty underwhelmed by it so to me now, all i can say is that i hope when i finally do see it, i am surprised and horrified
> 
> ...


Deadgirl was pretty awesome.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 30, 2010)

this doesnt really look that disturbing but its by GASPAR NOE who did _irreversible _and i am excited at the possibility of possibly seeing it in theaters

its called _enter the void_ but another good title would also be _gaspar noe wants to give you a headache_
[yt]lI89ovR36r0[/yt]


----------



## Altamont (Oct 1, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> everywhere i see people hyping _requiem_, i just think "it cannot be that hard to watch"
> 
> people were hyping _a serbian film_ as "the sickest, most vile, thing ever committed to celluloid (?)" but i saw that and i was pretty underwhelmed by it so to me now, all i can say is that i hope when i finally do see it, i am surprised and horrified
> 
> ...



I'm not even going to go into to the fact that the fact that you define film buffs by the types of movies they _wouldn't_ watch, because...well, I'm just not.

And yeah, I'm sorry that I was emotionally disturbed by witnessing the execution of a good-hearted, miracle-working man made only possible by the prejudices and ignorances of society. My bad.

In fact, you just seem to be unable to grasp the very subjective nature of art that makes it, you know, _art._

And being able to watch "A Serbian Film" and be underwhelmed, and it doesn't make "Requiem for a Dream" over-hyped. It just makes you desensitized.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2010)

did you see a serbian film? dude got fucked IN THE EYE

that's ridiculous!

and yeah i am a little desensitized but yknow thats our generation holmes


im just confused why you consider yourself a film buff but yet have seemingly never watched any old or foreign films
of course assumptions make an ass out of us all


----------



## Altamont (Oct 1, 2010)

Not to sound like an ass, but I've been sick for a week, and my mood is horrible: Did you really believe my listing of three films to be a comprehensive list of all of the movies I've seen?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2010)

no but i was pissy and in a mood where all i wanted to do was yell at people and mosh


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 1, 2010)

The Dawn of the Dead remake. When they found that torso in the cooler..... STILL MOVING! D:


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 1, 2010)

not technically a movie, but...Fukuro, quite disturbing in the wee hours of the morn


----------



## razorthroat13 (Oct 2, 2010)

Pink flamingos.
Disturbing and awesome


----------



## Willow (Oct 3, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> not technically a movie, but...Fukuro, quite disturbing in the wee hours of the morn


 That Pyramid Head thing? [NSFW sorta] I miss Cinematech now. 

People are saying that they found The Green Mile disturbing? Huh, it's weird but I really didn't think it was disturbing. 
Another disturbing film was The Midnight Meat Train which I saw a week ago on Syfy after coming home from a band competition. It's based on a short story written by Clive Barker.
Basically it was about a guy that kills people on a subway and then feeds them to these reptile people, who look more like burn victims seeing as how the movie is way too dark. 
In this movie, of course the police are involved, and as always they act totally oblivious to what's going on. Though at least in their case they're a part of the conspiracy instead of being just blatantly stupid.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 3, 2010)

I saw the Midnight Meat Train. It was good.

Until the end. ._.


----------



## Willow (Oct 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> I saw the Midnight Meat Train. It was good.
> 
> Until the end. ._.


 I might have been able to understand it more if I didn't catch it in the middle. 

Which part of the ending?


----------



## Ames (Oct 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> I might have been able to understand it more if I didn't catch it in the middle.
> 
> Which part of the ending?


 
Probably talking about the part where he becomes the next butcher guy... Or when his girlfriend gets her heart ripped out.  IDK.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> I might have been able to understand it more if I didn't catch it in the middle.
> 
> Which part of the ending?


 The fuckin' lizard people.

Ruined the ENTIRE movie.


----------



## Ames (Oct 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> The fuckin' lizard people.
> 
> Ruined the ENTIRE movie.


 
Ah.  You were talking about the beginning of the end.

But yeah I totally agree.  Lame explanation for butcher killing random people on a subway is lame.


----------



## Wolffin (Oct 4, 2010)

I watched the human centipede the other day, I thought it was rather shit, could of been cooler but I did like the German Doctors acting, love it when he freaks out and lashed out in German ... haha! Other than that, my friend from school was talking about the "Serbian movie", apparently the director who was a native of Serbia was asked to leave the country for making such a disgusting and horrible film, Ill try to find a link if you are interested.

Here ya go: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Serbian_Film

Could try torrenting it. LOL! Enjoy!


----------



## Skittle (Oct 4, 2010)

Wolffin said:


> I watched the human centipede the other day, I thought it was rather shit, could of been cooler but I did like the German Doctors acting, love it when he freaks out and lashed out in German ... haha! Other than that, my friend from school was talking about the "Serbian movie", apparently the director who was a native of Serbia was asked to leave the country for making such a disgusting and horrible film, Ill try to find a link if you are interested.
> 
> Here ya go: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Serbian_Film
> 
> Could try torrenting it. LOL! Enjoy!


Seems like it'd be worth a watch. If only because I <3 simulated snuff films. :3~


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 4, 2010)

Saving Private Ryan, because no matter how many other movies are more visually appalling, you never shake the sense that this _actually happened _while watching the first battle scene_.

_Not only that, but some veterans claimed it wasn't gory enough.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 4, 2010)

Hellraiser 3, but only because there was a portrait of Justin Bieber in it.

Justin Bieber, in a 1992 movie.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Saving Private Ryan, because no matter how many other movies are more visually appalling, you never shake the sense that this _actually happened _while watching the first battle scene_.
> 
> _Not only that, but some veterans claimed it wasn't gory enough.


 My history teacher made me watch it while knowing my husband was currently in Iraq.
WHOOO! Lemme tell you how well THAT went.



Ibuuyk said:


> Hellraiser 3, but only because there was a portrait of Justin Bieber in it.
> 
> Justin Bieber, in a 1992 movie.


 I've heard of this but would like pics. Also, just because it LOOKS like him doesn't mean it is him.


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 5, 2010)

i thought eraserhead was pretty disturbing


----------



## KristynLioness (Oct 5, 2010)

This one is easy. Date Movie. It made my ears and eyes bleed. The Day After is one of the most disturbing I've ever seen as well. Had nightmares the same night I first watched it.


----------



## razorthroat13 (Oct 5, 2010)

MerzbildSchwet said:


> i thought eraserhead was pretty disturbing


 
Only if I was 12 or younger.
I watched it for the first time last week and it was sooooo god damn boring.
I was intrigued to keep watching thinking something would happen, but when it ended I was disappointed and pissed for wasting my time.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmm..Im probably going to shoot for Requiem For A Dream, Cannibal Holocaust, Ilsa She Wolf Of The SS but the original Last House On The Left takes the cake.
Like Clockwork Orange, Last House had the unfitting music which made the grotesque scenes even more visually scarring and trully made it seem like a genuine snuff film (Plus I have a friend who looks IDENTICAL to Phyllis..lol). However unlike A Clockwork Last House had a very grainy feel to it which made it seem like a mondo documentary more than anything. Plus Krug is a real creep, I mean look at this man.


----------



## Pine (Oct 7, 2010)

just watched the human centipede. I think it's triple-digested shit.


----------



## Vo (Oct 7, 2010)

Grotesque

He cuts off her nipple, man.

_God._


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 7, 2010)

Was gonna buy Human centepede it seemed interesting. Was it just to over the top?


----------



## Skittle (Oct 7, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Hmmm..Im probably going to shoot for Requiem For A Dream, Cannibal Holocaust, Ilsa She Wolf Of The SS but the original Last House On The Left takes the cake.
> Like Clockwork Orange, Last House had the unfitting music which made the grotesque scenes even more visually scarring and trully made it seem like a genuine snuff film (Plus I have a friend who looks IDENTICAL to Phyllis..lol). However unlike A Clockwork Last House had a very grainy feel to it which made it seem like a mondo documentary more than anything. Plus Krug is a real creep, I mean look at this man.


 Last House of the Left was...ok. It was mediocre to me. I was expecting so much more from it from the descriptions I read so I guess it was just a total let down to me.



FriggaFanatic said:


> Was gonna buy Human centepede it seemed interesting. Was it just to over the top?


 Its definitely not worth buying it. Rent it or something.



Jack.is said:


> Grotesque
> 
> He cuts off her nipple, man.
> 
> _God._


 Was that the worst thing in the movie? I recently watched Senseless and they dug his eye out...WITH A SPOON!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 7, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> just watched the human centipede. I think it's triple-digested shit.


 
I see what you did there.


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 7, 2010)

Awake, just for the surgery scene.

Either that, or Me and You and Everyone We Know. That movie's just weird.


----------



## Larry (Oct 7, 2010)

I just saw Inner Depravity Vol. 1. BEST.SNUFF FILM.EVAR!


----------



## Vo (Oct 7, 2010)

skittle said:


> Was that the worst thing in the movie? I recently watched Senseless and they dug his eye out...WITH A SPOON!


 
Nah, there was worse, to be sure, but that part really stuck with me. I can't imagine the agony of such a sensitive spot.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 7, 2010)

Ever see Ilsa she wolf of the SS? That might interest you a bit Skittle. It's kinda cheesey at points but defenitley weird/disturbing. Same with the 2007 film "A girl Next Door" Horrifying movie I wont ever even watch that again. And only reason I think Last House is most disturbing is cause it's a tad more psychological. Just did not feel the remake, way to hollywoodish.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 7, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Ever see Ilsa she wolf of the SS? That might interest you a bit Skittle. It's kinda cheesey at points but defenitley weird/disturbing. Same with the 2007 film "A girl Next Door" Horrifying movie I wont ever even watch that again. And only reason I think Last House is most disturbing is cause it's a tad more psychological. Just did not feel the remake, way to hollywoodish.


 You mean the 1970s original? I watched it. It was pretty bland. I've heard of Ilsa, never really had enough interest to check it out.



larry669 said:


> I just saw Inner Depravity Vol. 1. BEST.SNUFF FILM.EVAR!


 Orly? How so? I would love to hear why.



Jack.is said:


> Nah, there was worse, to be sure, but that part  really stuck with me. I can't imagine the agony of such a sensitive  spot.


 Senseless has some pretty fucked up torture in it. Iron to the tongue, cheese grater on the hands, spooning out the eye, puncturing his ear drums. Can we figure out why it is caused Senseless yet?


----------



## Vo (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, that's not too hard to figure out. It sounds worse than Grotesque, really.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 7, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Yeah, that's not too hard to figure out. It sounds worse than Grotesque, really.


 I read the synopsis on wiki and it doesn't seem too bad. Definitively worth a watch. Senseless wasn't that bad really, for me anyway. Currently can't download anything cause dumb me downloaded something that was in theaters and Paramount sent us one of those lovely emails so.


----------



## NCollieboy (Oct 7, 2010)

The Human Centipede 

its disgusting


----------



## Sanity (Oct 7, 2010)

Prayers for Bobby was kind of disturbing to me, mainly because the mother had actually done that to her own son.

Saw movies are, to me, more disgusting than they are disturbing.  I mean, really, you know what to expect, and it's going to happen to the characters whether you want it to or not.  Not very disturbing... just disgusting...

But another one that I think it's kind of disturbing would be that Silent Hill movie.  Mainly because it was a group of people ritually murdering a child, and then what the child ended up doing in return.  I found it kind of messed up...


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2010)

Sanity said:


> But another one that I think it's kind of disturbing would be that Silent Hill movie.  Mainly because it was a group of people ritually murdering a child, and then what the child ended up doing in return.  I found it kind of messed up...


 Pyramid Head. He ripped a woman's skin off. That was both disturbing and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> Pyramid Head. He ripped a woman's skin off. That was both disturbing and awesome at the same time.


 He is so murrypurry.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> Pyramid Head. He ripped a woman's skin off. That was both disturbing and awesome at the same time.


 

It needed more Promise (Reprise)


----------



## Willow (Oct 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It needed more Promise (Reprise)


 Well..I can't not agree with this statement.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> Well..I can't not agree with this statement.




Fuck Yeah


And more blood and sickness :3


----------



## Sanity (Oct 7, 2010)

I forgot about Pyramid Head... D:  And I remember why... T<T


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> Pyramid Head. He ripped a woman's skin off. That was both disturbing and awesome at the same time.


 
Not only her skin, but her whole being.  All that remained was her soul, and he threw it on the church's door.  NOW that's hardcore.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2010)

Tokyo Gore Police, if only because it's as disturbing as it is hilarious.

I don't know whether to laugh or be extremely disturbed throughout that movie.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 8, 2010)

Well Ilsa is based off a true identity as the wife of the warden of Buchenwald. I do not know how much is historically accurate but she would perform experiments on women to prove they could endure pain better than men. Experiments include burning alive, decompression, mutilation and electrocution by dildo. With one particular woman by the end of the movie she was nothing but breathing pulp matter. She would often sleep with men and if they came before she did they would be castrated. She would also try to "purify" homosexual men by forcing them to sleep with women via gunpoint. It was a pretty fucked film.


----------



## Charrio (Oct 8, 2010)

ZOO the documentary and then getting comments from someone who knows some of the people involved including Mr Hands. 
I had mentioned it in a WTF journal lol and of course fur fans never disappoint lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzaD97OslAs


----------



## fuhrer (Oct 8, 2010)

Come and See
hehe
That movie is kinda disturbing, but it's really good, I enjoyed it a lot
one of my favorites


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2010)

So I saw _IrrÃ©versible_! Wasn't sure what to think once it finished but it's a thing I would watch again. (It's funny that I see so many say they wouldn't watch it again because you'd pick up on more after seeing it twice, mainly that the guy Pierre bludgeons to death is not, in fact, _Le Tenia_) The scene in _Le Rectum_ (wonderful name for a gay club and makes me giggle always) was IN-TENTS (And also the guy who kept demanding that Marcus fist him was COSTES [a.k.a. The French GG Allin] so I was like "Oh, Costes, always wanting to be fisted by a stranger!") especially with that soundtrack

[yt]5CfAsntyoCg[/yt]

I really hated Marcus when I saw how much of a racist fucking asshole he was (unless that was just the coke but it's never_ just_ the coke) and I was glad he got his arm snapped (which I thought would be the hardest thing to watch but really wasn't)

As for the rape, I don't disapprove of rape scenes as long as they aren't glorifying it, which this one didn't, but it went on so long it was surreal.

Weird movie
I got _Requiem For A Deram_ & _I Spit on Your Grave_ coming from NetFlix (What a wonderful thing) so I may be back!



FriggaFanatic said:


> Like Clockwork Orange, Last House had the unfitting music which made the grotesque scenes even more visually scarring and trully made it seem like a genuine snuff film (Plus I have a friend who looks IDENTICAL to Phyllis..lol). However unlike A Clockwork Last House had a very grainy feel to it which made it seem like a mondo documentary more than anything. Plus Krug is a real creep, I mean look at this man.



Also a weird movie, but a good one
Who names themselves "Krug"?


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah me and my Girlfriend watched irreversible together, that was kind of a mistake heh. What was up with that guy by the way during the rape who walked in the station then walked out lol?  Requiem is excellent especially if you do not know whats going to happen. I seen it when it was first released and thought it was like any other drug drama. Goddamn was I sadly mistaken. I think schools should beable to show that movie to it's fullest uncut. That and Eraserhead for teenage Pregnancy lol.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 9, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Yeah me and my Girlfriend watched irreversible together, that was kind of a mistake heh. What was up with that guy by the way during the rape who walked in the station then walked out lol?  Requiem is excellent especially if you do not know whats going to happen. I seen it when it was first released and thought it was like any other drug drama. Goddamn was I sadly mistaken. I think schools should beable to show that movie to it's fullest uncut. That and Eraserhead for teenage Pregnancy lol.


 I liked the part where he beat the dude's face in with the fire extinguisher more than the rape scene and I downloaded it FOR the rape scene.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2010)

he probably was the one who called the police but yeah like what are you going to do if you see that? he woulda got stabbed and possibly also beaten to death

i tend to ruin movies for myself that are popular yet are ones that i have not seen
but i still am excited to see it

i wish lynch would make more movies with pipes sticking out everywhere
i like pipes



skittle said:


> I liked the part where he beat the dude's face in with the fire extinguisher more than the rape scene and I downloaded it FOR the rape scene.



hahaha i was like YEAH BASH THAT FUCKERS FACE IN ARRRRRGH when its just some skeevy dude in a club
i was agitated yesterday hahaha


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 9, 2010)

skittle said:


> I liked the part where he beat the dude's face in with the fire extinguisher more than the rape scene and I downloaded it FOR the rape scene.


 


Yeah those were killer effects. Lol and the guys masterbating to it in the background was a nice touch. Im so jealous of Gaspar Noe I will NEVER reach his level of divnity. Skittle, ever see Requiem idk if that would be up your alley but it was pretty far out. Lol the scene with Sara on the subway was amusing though.


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

I also forgot about Schindler's List. Not super disturbing, but kinda chilling to watch. I haven't finished that movie yet either, it's like 4 hours long.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Oct 9, 2010)

_Darfur _- a portrayal of genocide, directed by Uwe Boll who  never seems to shy away from extreme violence and doesn't have problems showing children shot, babies murdered etc.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 10, 2010)

Scream was one, but I seldom visit most violent movies anyways because most of them attempt to glorify violence for the fearful and insecure. It's just sick, and thankfully, I'm not one of those people out there that's broken enough to believe all the bullshit some of these movie directors attempt to push in order to remain relevant.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, nothing truly scared me, but the worst I've seen was Traces of Death. Although it may be ripping off Faces of Death, it's pure snuff. Aftermath photos, shooting videos, and one scene involves a sex change (male->female). Possibly the worst thing that I've seen, although NOTHING disturbs me very much. I am numb...


----------



## Bambi (Oct 10, 2010)

RockTheFur said:


> Well, nothing truly scared me, but the worst I've seen was Traces of Death. Although it may be ripping off Faces of Death, it's pure snuff. Aftermath photos, shooting videos, and one scene involves a sex change (male->female). Possibly the worst thing that I've seen, although NOTHING disturbs me very much. I am numb...


Your age is listed as thirteen; however, in the event that you're actually a troll that likes to keep in character about everything, where are your parents when you see this kind of crap exactly?


----------



## Skittle (Oct 10, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Your age is listed as thirteen; however, in the event that you're actually a troll that likes to keep in character about everything, where are your parents when you see this kind of crap exactly?


 .-. My dad showed me Hellraiser when I was 5. My parents never paid attention to the shit I looked at. I would go through Rotten and Something Awful at like...14 while eating dinner.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> .-. My dad showed me Hellraiser when I was 5. My parents never paid attention to the shit I looked at. I would go through Rotten and Something Awful at like...14 while eating dinner.


... and that makes it right that they never bothered to check up on you? I saw Nicholas Berg being beheaded at sixteen; that's not something I could forget very easily (in relation to RockTheFurs experiences, that's mine), so, and as a victim of my own curiosity, something I can't take back, I _*can't*_ imagine what happened to anyone else who was their own victim and perpetrator, or who let curiosity get the best of them in their own states of relative ignorance.

I just really hope that, if people are as frightened, bothered, and disturbed by the things that they appear to be, that even if they keep it quiet elsewhere, or decide to bury their vulnerabilities with a veil of emotional anonymity in order to shelter their fears, that these same people learn not to feel powerless to stop, or acknowledge what's bothering them.

I realize that the world has a lot of "*Gleichschaltung*" policies, but young kids seeing real snuff; that's terrible (@RockTheFur.) There's no context to that, just the faux knowledge some bullshit shock jock decides to slap in as a description; aka, more snake-oil salesmen morality. No truth, no justice, just bullshit. At the end of the day, I hope that when these people grow up, they know better than the world that forgot them, or spoon-fed them the shit there was no apparent explanation for.

That's all, and sorry for the brief rant skittle.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 10, 2010)

Bambi said:


> ... and that makes it right that they never bothered to check up on you? I saw Nicholas Berg being beheaded at sixteen; that's not something I could forget easily, so, I can't imagine what happened to anyone else who had similar predicaments, or who let curiosity get the best of them in their own states of relative ignorance.
> 
> I just really hope that, if people are as frightened, bothered, and disturbed by the things they appear to be, that even if they keep it quiet elsewhere, or decide to bury their vulnerabilities with a veil of emotional anonymity in order to shelter their fears, that these same people learn not to feel powerless to stop, or acknowledge what's bothering them.
> 
> I realize that the world has a lot of "*Gleichschaltung*" policies, but young kids seeing real snuff; that's terrible (@RockTheFur.) There's no context to that, just the knowledge some bullshit shock jock decides to slap in as a description. No truth, no justice, just bullshit. At the end of the day, I hope that when these people grow up, they know better than the world that forgot them, or spoon-fed them the shit there was no apparent explanation for.


 What.. I get off to this shit, but then again I have always had a morbid fascination with this kind of stuff. I actively seek out this stuff and did when I was younger. I don't quite understand what you are saying either. That I am some kind of scared, vulnerable person because I find this stuff interesting or anything?

Hell...Some of the shit they show on TV is just as bad.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> What.. I get off to this shit, but then again I have always had a morbid fascination with this kind of stuff. I actively seek out this stuff and did when I was younger. I don't quite understand what you are saying either. That I am some kind of scared, vulnerable person because I find this stuff interesting or anything?
> 
> Hell...Some of the shit they show on TV is just as bad.


Well, it's not my job to argue with people who appear to be not of the state of mind that committing certain acts are appropriate, at least I hope you're of that disposition. And yet, haven't you ever asked yourself about that? Why you are the way you are?

I know some movies are fake, but, haven't you ever tried to shake your own foundations a bit?


----------



## Skittle (Oct 10, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Well, it's not my job to argue with people who appear to be not of the state of mind that committing certain acts are appropriate, at least I hope you're of that disposition. And yet, haven't you ever asked yourself about that? Why you are the way you are?
> 
> I know some movies are fake, but, haven't you ever tried to shake your own foundations a bit?


 I have. Nothing disturbs me. I mean, I have yet to find something, simulated or not that truly disgusts me. Not towards another human at the very least.

I'm the way I am because I'm the way I am. I have accepted what and who I am. I know the acts are not appropriate but it doesn't make it any less interesting for me.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 10, 2010)

skittle said:


> I like to what disturbing things.* Why? Nothing actually creeps me out, disturbs me or upsets me really. I have yet to see one movie that comes close to giving me chills.* However, I have seen one movie that has upset me due to one scene.
> 
> August Underground Mordum.
> 
> ...



Whatever you say internet tough guy. I recommend the first Hell-raiser.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> .-. My dad showed me Hellraiser when I was 5. My parents never paid attention to the shit I looked at. I would go through Rotten and Something Awful at like...14 while eating dinner.


 
Yeeeah lol I seen The Accused at 5 years old. I hate to say it though, if it were not for some of the fucked films I seen I feel I would not be as creative as I am now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Whatever you say internet tough guy. I recommend the first Hell-raiser.


 
The first Hellraiser was good, the second was awesome, the third was shit, the fourth was shit, the fifth was interesting, the sixth was shit, Hellworld was interesting and Deader was shit.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 11, 2010)

The most disturbing? Likely to be the character "The Joker" from Batman The Dark Knight. The actual film was ok, but when I saw him, and then heard that the actor who played him had actually disturbed himself and couldn't sleep because of it... That was just simply the freakiest thing. (Lame example I know)


----------



## Skittle (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Whatever you say internet tough guy. I recommend the first Hell-raiser.


 Lmao. Really? Read the thread. I saw that shit when I was FIVE. Try again.
Not to mention HellRaiser is pretty tame compared to some of my stuff.


----------



## Deo (Oct 11, 2010)

"Man Behind the Sun". It's a Chinese film on human testing, and the props to these horrors just so happen to be real human bodies. Very very disturbing.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> Lmao. Really? Read the thread. I saw that shit when I was FIVE. Try again.
> Not to mention HellRaiser is pretty tame compared to some of my stuff.


 
But you're the rape monster. D:
Kind of an unfair comparison, right?


----------



## Skittle (Oct 11, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> "Man Behind the Sun". It's a Chinese film on human testing, and the props to these horrors just so happen to be real human bodies. Very very disturbing.


 I keep meaning to watch that. Same with Philosophy of a Knife.



8-bit said:


> But you're the rape monster. D:
> Kind of an unfair comparison, right?


 This is true. Comparing my horribly fucked up psyche to normal people is extremely unfair. I need to remember this from time to time.


----------



## Deo (Oct 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> I keep meaning to watch that. Same with Philosophy of a Knife.



Should I watch "Philosophy of a Knife" and you watch "Man Behind the Sun"?


----------



## Skittle (Oct 11, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Should I watch "Philosophy of a Knife" and you watch "Man Behind the Sun"?


 Somes like a plan man! I mean...woman. Haha.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 13, 2010)

Wizards, the animated film. This film is so sick and so twisted it still makes me uneasy to watch it. How sick, how twisted. This is the only film I know that uses Nazi imaginary, and some one being shot clean through his skull.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 13, 2010)

Faces of Death?


----------



## Skittle (Oct 13, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Faces of Death?


 Most of the things in it are faked or 'based on true stories'.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 13, 2010)

skittle said:


> Most of the things in it are faked or 'based on true stories'.


 It's not that hard to determine which is real and which is not. Anyway, I can't think of any disturbing movies at the moment.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 13, 2010)

mansquito
just....what the fuck?!?!?!?!


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 13, 2010)

human centipede, hostel'z, and oh yeah.. cabin fever..


----------



## Machine (Oct 13, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> human centipede, hostel'z, and oh yeah.. cabin fever..


Shiiiiit, I remember Cabin Fever.

That movie made me feel sick.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 13, 2010)

Most disturbing?

Okay, I'm going to divert this from the violence bit here and go straight for disturbing; Akira.

I loved that movie, and another thing was The Neverending Story; at least, with Gmork at the end. Awesome werewolf is awesome.

Posting because it's SFW:

[video=youtube;iDHBZlSNO6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDHBZlSNO6w[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2010)

"No youtube videos"... FUCK! *cough*Marble Hornets*cough*

I haven't seen many horror movies... so I guess I'd say A Nightmare on Elm Street. I first saw that when I was around seven... so I don't remember. *shrug*


----------



## Deo (Oct 15, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> human centipede.


 
FUCK. THAT WAS CREEPY.
so wrong, so very very wrong...


----------



## Skittle (Oct 15, 2010)

Master's of Horror: Imprint wasn't that bad surprisingly. The torture...fuck man. D: Definitely a new one for me.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Oct 15, 2010)

Mirrors is a pretty fucked up film.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 17, 2010)

skittle said:


> My first horror movie was when I was five. Hellraiser.
> 
> I think that answers some questions.



I first watched Monty Python and the Holy Grail when I was 4, which DEFINITELY answers some questions 

I kind of feel like I'm enabling you somehow in looking for a harder fix on horror, but here's my list:

Martyrs**
Tokyo Gore Police
Pathology 
Clive Barker's Book of Blood
Seven



(** This one I hardly ever recommend.  It is very violent and psychologically disturbing.  However, it does raise some very interesting philosophical and ethical issues, and it's a damn good movie.   If you're just looking for rape, forget it; you won't find it here.    I have very high tolerance for horror and gore.  It is very rare that I'll be close to turning off a movie and walking away, and this one pushed my limits.)


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 17, 2010)

I find the most mentally upsetting movie I've ever seen is Primer.
That kept me up at night trying to unravel it's plot and ending.

I really really recommend it. The best movie I've ever seen involving time travel.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 17, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> I first watched Monty Python and the Holy Grail when I was 4, which DEFINITELY answers some questions
> 
> I kind of feel like I'm enabling you somehow in looking for a harder fix on horror, but here's my list:
> 
> ...


 I might have to look into Martyrs. But, I watched a movie most people can't through the first 5 minutes of. I watched the whole thing and it is one of my favorite movies now.

Added it to my netflix queue. Its a revenge film though. I normally can't stand those since I like just pointless death and slaughter. Especially if it is a female led revenge story. I Spit On Your Grave was total shit.


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 17, 2010)

i think the worst movie to ever fuck me up so bad to where i was afraid to let my feet hang off the side of my bed was.. drum roll everyone.... master of the puppets *hides behind his pillow* :'(


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 17, 2010)

Dead Space: Downfall :3
So awesome, and people lose their shit. The token punkrock bitch get plasma cutter bisected, cunt upward. And she screams through most of it. :3
And a guy accidentally stabs and injects his captain in the eye with a sedative aww yeeeah :3


----------



## Skittle (Oct 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Dead Space: Downfall :3
> So awesome, and people lose their shit. The token punkrock bitch get plasma cutter bisected, cunt upward. And she screams through most of it. :3
> And a guy accidentally stabs and injects his captain in the eye with a sedative aww yeeeah :3


 The game is SO much creepier, bro.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 17, 2010)

I know, I beat it. But the movie is fantastic. I <3 movies where people lose their shit :3


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 18, 2010)

skittle said:


> I might have to look into Martyrs. But, I watched a movie most people can't through the first 5 minutes of. I watched the whole thing and it is one of my favorite movies now.



Cool *S*.  That ending will stay with you for a while.   What was the movie you saw?  



skittle said:


> Added it to my netflix queue. Its a revenge film though. I normally can't stand those since I like just pointless death and slaughter. Especially if it is a female led revenge story. I Spit On Your Grave was total shit.


   Sounds like you've seen Tokyo Gore Police then *L*.   I can't really do the pointless slaughter thing.  There has to be a reason or it's just torture-porn.  Even if it revolves around serial killers.  Or it has to have some sort of artistic bent to it; through costuming, direction, script, etc.   It's why I like House of 1000 Corpses.  Weird camera work, but there's some pretty good direction in there.  

Of course, you can't beat the classics, like the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre.  Although I have to admit that scene of the girl being chased through the woods by the chainsaw weilding maniac had me laughing - it just looked like it needed the Benny Hill soundtrack to finish it off *L*.


----------



## Willow (Oct 18, 2010)

Totally forgot to mention Hard Candy. I've never watched the movie myself personally, but my mom did. 


Grycho said:


> "No youtube videos"... FUCK! *cough*Marble Hornets*cough*


Kinda yea. I didn't watch all of it, I skipped around after a while and then started watching To The Ark, which made absolutely no sense. 



skittle said:


> Master's of Horror: Imprint wasn't that bad surprisingly. The torture...fuck man. D: Definitely a new one for me.


 Heard of Masters of Horror, but hardly ever watch it. 



8-bit said:


> Dead Space: Downfall :3
> So awesome, and people lose their shit. The token punkrock bitch get plasma cutter bisected, cunt upward. And she screams through most of it. :3
> And a guy accidentally stabs and injects his captain in the eye with a sedative aww yeeeah :3


 Vaguely remember watching that movie, but I played the game.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 18, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Cool *S*.  That ending will stay with you for a while.   What was the movie you saw?
> 
> Sounds like you've seen Tokyo Gore Police then *L*.   I can't really do the pointless slaughter thing.  There has to be a reason or it's just torture-porn.  Even if it revolves around serial killers.  Or it has to have some sort of artistic bent to it; through costuming, direction, script, etc.   It's why I like House of 1000 Corpses.  Weird camera work, but there's some pretty good direction in there.
> 
> Of course, you can't beat the classics, like the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre.  Although I have to admit that scene of the girl being chased through the woods by the chainsaw weilding maniac had me laughing - it just looked like it needed the Benny Hill soundtrack to finish it off *L*.


 Haven't seen Tokyo Gore Police. I'm a hardcore torture porn lover though. Nnnn! <3


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> .
> Vaguely remember watching that movie, but I played the game.


 
I loved it. I gave a huge look into the decaying minds of the Ishimura crew :3


----------



## Skittle (Oct 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I loved it. I gave a huge look into the decaying minds of the Ishimura crew :3


 You should play Extraction. Its amazing for that.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 19, 2010)

skittle said:


> You should play Extraction. Its amazing for that.


 
I wanna, but I need more $


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 19, 2010)

Pink Flamingos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbNUoBSovMw


----------



## Deo (Oct 19, 2010)

skittle said:


> You should play Extraction. Its amazing for that.


*what?*
Í¼ÏªÍ½




*à²¥*É·*à²¥ *_!!!_


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 19, 2010)

skittle said:


> Haven't seen Tokyo Gore Police. I'm a hardcore torture porn lover though. Nnnn! <3


 
Oh, you'll love it then.  Straight up your ally *L*

I just finished watching the Human Centipede.  There were some points where I was grossed out, but I couldn't help but thinking that i've seen worse.  That both impresses and depresses me *L*.

I'll be honest, if you want to find something really out there, you're going to have to look at European films.   They know their stuff.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 19, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> *what?*
> Í¼ÏªÍ½
> 
> 
> ...


 What? It gives an amazing amount of story. .-. I <3 story. Not to mention I love rail shooters.



CAThulu said:


> Oh, you'll love it then.  Straight up your ally *L*
> 
> I just finished watching the Human Centipede.  There were some points  where I was grossed out, but I couldn't help but thinking that i've seen  worse.  That both impresses and depresses me *L*.
> 
> I'll be honest, if you want to find something really out there, you're  going to have to look at European films.   They know their  stuff.


 Foreign and older 70s movies certainly know the way to do it. Sending out A Clockwork Orange today and getting that other movie in a probably two days. I'm excited. Hopefully it won't be a let down like everything else.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Oct 21, 2010)

Paprika just for this scene really:

[yt]O9lk3uJ483o[/yt]


----------



## Skittle (Oct 22, 2010)

So, CAThulu I watched Martyrs and, I must say, that is one of the best movies I have seen. It is...beautiful.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 22, 2010)

skittle said:


> So, CAThulu I watched Martyrs and, I must say, that is one of the best movies I have seen. It is...beautiful.


 
Yeah Martyrs was pretty good.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 23, 2010)

skittle said:


> So, CAThulu I watched Martyrs and, I must say, that is one of the best movies I have seen. It is...beautiful.



Told ya.    Though I wouldn't use beautiful to describe it *G*.   Glad you liked it and that it wasn't too much for you.   It blew my mind when I first saw it...especially the ending.  That movie effectively demonstrates the difference between torture porn (hostel) and real psychological horror.




FriggaFanatic said:


> Yeah Martyrs was pretty good.



Did you hear that the states are looking to remake that one?  *facepalm*   they already wrecked The Eye and Let The Right One In.  How the heck are they going to remake and release Martyrs for a general audience?!


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 24, 2010)

So long as they don't touch Cannibal holocaust...oh wait.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 24, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I get disturbed by pretty much any movie where people get killed, I don't really know why. It doesn't have to be gory or anything, it can just be some standard american action movie where loads of innocent people get killed, but it's still a feel good happy ending because "Mr President" or the hero of the story, or whatever ends up ok.
> 
> Ok, but I don't care. What about all the other people? D:
> 
> ...


 
i understand where you are coming from. i dont usually mind violence, not real violence of course, but sometimes it does really get to me. when i first watched the remake of war of the worlds, i was feeling really kinda fragile, and i just had to turn it off, the senseless killing of so many made me very upset


----------



## Skittle (Oct 24, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> So long as they don't touch Cannibal holocaust...oh wait.


 Cannibal Holocaust wasn't that great. At all.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 24, 2010)

Caligula..THAT is one I would like to see remade lol.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2010)

You might like the short films Mr Fox and Mr Pike. They're not disturbing per say, but have an interesting creepy vibe. Soft core by your standards, but I still quite enjoyed them.


----------



## Delta (Oct 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Butterfly effect:
> 
> -burning a dog alive
> -pedo father
> ...


 
The dog scene always kills me.

The War of the Worlds remake used to leave me with a bad taste in my mount, but I got over.
I try to stay away from anything that would really disturb me.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 28, 2010)

Im also going to add Island Of Death, Salo and Forced Entry.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 29, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Caligula..THAT is one I would like to see remade lol.



Sweet merciful crap, no!   With our luck it'll be direceted by George Lucas and filmed in 3D >_<


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 29, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Sweet merciful crap, no! With our luck it'll be direceted by George Lucas and filmed in 3D >_<


 
lol they couldn't, it would be cut to shreds for today's sensitive audience. If it were touched I would imagine someone like fucking Eli Roth getting his grubby hands on it and turning it into a gore fest without the all the surrealism, orgy's ect. Though, it probably would be in 3-D. Plus only Malcolm Mcdowell is edgy/eccentric enough to play as Caligula. That man is my fucking hero. Speaking of I hear a remake of Clockwork is going to happen and Johnny Depp is to play Alex. I'm probably going to go opening night (i'll sneak in so I don't have to pay for that shit) just to vomit all over the theater floors.


----------



## arisfelis (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't really watch horror movies much. I really have to be in the mood or a girl by my side so I can put the moves on. xD

Batman: Under the Red Hood. It was pretty awesome, but it was in the kids section on Netflix! It was surprisingly violent. XD "Oh, geeze. Kids shouldn't be watching this."


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Speaking of I hear a remake of Clockwork is going to happen and Johnny Depp is to play Alex. I'm probably going to go opening night (i'll sneak in so I don't have to pay for that shit) just to vomit all over the theater floors.


 

Hey, Johnny is a pretty good actor.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 3, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Hey, Johnny is a pretty good actor.


 
Yeah but there is no way in hell Clockwork can be made now. No one would appreciate the surrealism, message, level of violence ect. It would totally be cut to shreds. And Johnny cannot be as sadistic as Alex can and if the new script stayed true to color I can guarantee he will pass it up.


----------



## Aden (Nov 3, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Yeah but there is no way in hell Clockwork can be made now. No one would appreciate the surrealism, message, level of violence ect. It would totally be cut to shreds. And Johnny cannot be as sadistic as Alex can and if the new script stayed true to color I can guarantee he will pass it up.


 
I hope it's not Tim Burton working with Depp again. All his movies lately have just been "hey guys look how _weird_ and _crazy-looking_ my style is! Who needs content when things look this _weirdly cool_?"


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 3, 2010)

Aden said:


> I hope it's not Tim Burton working with Depp again. All his movies lately have just been "hey guys look how _weird_ and _crazy-looking_ my style is! Who needs content when things look this _weirdly cool_?"


 
No doubt there would be no substance if it were. It would proably be a bunch of CGI penis's with wings, Johnny Depp talking all nonsense, splatter and a happy ending. I'm not to worried about it though cause im sure Hollywood knows how much of a fanbase Clockwork has. Even if it did stay true to the original Burton or Depp would not touch it.

On a sidenote I have to say I seen Island of death thoroughly the other day and so far it is one of the most "offensive" movies I seen.
-Murder including crucification and force fed paint, Beheading by bulldozer, fatal beatings, lynching ect.
-Beastiality and killing of animal
-rape
-golden showers
-sexism, racism
-65 year old woman having foreplay with 25 year old man character

Despite the cheesy acting it's pretty fucked up.


----------



## [ajn] (Nov 11, 2010)

Rob Zombie's movies are kinda sadistic in my opinion, but other than that, nothing truly bad. Saw's gore is pretty awesome at times, but it doesn't affect me, nor is it "disturbing".


----------



## Atona (Nov 11, 2010)

Probably the Korean film "Oldboy," based off the manga.

Can't really tell you why it's disturbing because it'd spoil the movie, but damn.
The twist is just... No.


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2010)

Atona said:


> Probably the Korean film "Oldboy," based off the manga.
> 
> Can't really tell you why it's disturbing because it'd spoil the movie, but damn.
> The twist is just... No.


 
It's a really fucking good movie though


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 11, 2010)

oldboy is like

the least disturbing out of "the vengeance triology"

i thought it was my favorite, then i saw sympathy for mr. vengeance


----------



## Atona (Nov 11, 2010)

Aden said:


> It's a really fucking good movie though


 
Yeah, it was. I won't disagree there at all.




Senzuri Champion said:


> oldboy is like
> 
> the least disturbing out of "the vengeance triology"
> 
> i thought it was my favorite, then i saw sympathy for mr. vengeance


 
The blood and gore didn't really stay with me, it was the revenge. Partly because I didn't expect it at all, the surprise in the box had 100 percent shock value for me. And then also because OHMYGOD, WHAT THE FUCK. YOU DON'T DO THAT TO PEOPLE. I DON'T CARE WHAT FURRIES DRAW, THAT IS NOT SOMETHING THAT YOU DO


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 16, 2010)

Imprint is my most disturbing movie, just because the torture scene is nothing but the one thing that hits me harder than anything else. funny how subjective "disturbing" is.

A Serbian Film was called the most disturbing film by a reviewer who does nothing but disturbing films, which i found so shocking that i immediately went out and watched it and found it pretty tame. yes, it's fucked up, but so over-the-top fucked up that it borders on comical. the more suspenseful scenes between the notorious ones were far more disturbing than the stuff that was going for shock value. some scenes might have been disturbing if the guy's dick didn't look like it was made of play-doh, and maybe the climax would've worked if it hadn't been so infuriatingly predictable, but as it is, the only way to really be offended by it is to be humorless and overly sensitive, with the possible exception of the film's most notorious scene (which did nothing for me personally since Korn wrote a song about what it depicts like 14 years ago, so i'm over it). i think it's a pretty well-paced and interesting movie with lots of fun exploitation.

some people get disturbed by the ending of The Mist. mostly people's mothers, which is hardly the demographic i think i'm talking to here, but i kinda agree with them. it sticks with you.

Cat Soup is a short anime film that's pretty goddamn disturbing in an Eraserhead sort of way. not very violent, but it's very worth watching

Twilight is the only film to ever give me nightmares. those soulless, blank fucking stares every character has the entire movie make me shudder, and the thought of the psychological damage the film's underlying messages could have on an impressionable viewer is more horrifying than anything that could ever be viewed. and i've only watched it with Rifftrax; there's no way i could handle watching it without


----------



## Atona (Nov 17, 2010)

Fiendly said:


> -Opinion on "A Serbian Film"-


 
I'll have to agree with you on your take on it, and I'm glad someone said it. Personally I was not impressed, only slightly grossed out. I guess internet/furries kind of prepares you for this stuff, but the "most disturbing movie of all time" seems pretty weak when it comes to how long it stays with you. Human sexuality is pretty gross and weird, but I wish they delved more into the mental and emotional aspect of how it can be fucked up rather than "CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS CHECK IT OUT IT'S AN OFFENSIVE SCENE."


----------



## Skittle (Nov 17, 2010)

I watched OldBoy.

I was....disappointed to say the least. Good movie but....Eh.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 17, 2010)

Atona said:


> I'll have to agree with you on your take on it, and I'm glad someone said it. Personally I was not impressed, only slightly grossed out. I guess internet/furries kind of prepares you for this stuff, but the "most disturbing movie of all time" seems pretty weak when it comes to how long it stays with you. Human sexuality is pretty gross and weird, but I wish they delved more into the mental and emotional aspect of how it can be fucked up rather than "CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS CHECK IT OUT IT'S AN OFFENSIVE SCENE."


 
Irreversible and Women's camp 119 (based off of Gross-Rosen concentration camp) both are quite emotional with the exploitation content they contain.


----------



## Atona (Nov 17, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Irreversible and Women's camp 119 (based off of Gross-Rosen concentration camp) both are quite emotional with the exploitation content they contain.


 
I can't really tell, but I feel like I just underhandedly requested for rape/porn movies by accident.
I AM HORRIBLE AT SOCIALIZING OH GOD​


----------



## RammsteinSkollexxx (Dec 5, 2010)

FriggaFanatic said:


> So long as they don't touch Cannibal holocaust...oh wait.


 
It was kind of boring, even for a movie with cannibals and actual killing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 12, 2010)

Haven't seen many thrillers... so I'm just gonna say The Shining.


----------



## Browder (Dec 12, 2010)

Requiem for a Dream. That last ten minutes rape your brain, stomach, and heart then laugh at you and go ,"Drugs are bad m'kay?"


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 12, 2010)

Paranormal Activity wasn't scary, but it made me feel a bit edgy because it was in their own home and the idea of something like that _following _you for years is a creepy one.


----------



## Leoni (Jan 18, 2011)

I think this movie Gummo disturbed me enough to remember it. Look up the trailer, I don't feel like explaining it. Oh...and recently I saw Black Swan. All I remember was some lady stabbing herself and that interesting ending.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 18, 2011)

Er, isn't this considered necro-posting since this thread died a month ago?


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 18, 2011)

Leoni said:


> I think this movie Gummo disturbed me enough to remember it. Look up the trailer, I don't feel like explaining it. Oh...and recently I saw Black Swan. All I remember was some lady stabbing herself and that interesting ending.


 
The two kids in cowboy outfits "shooting" the kid dressed in a dirty bunny outfit with toy guns..and cussing like teamsters was pretty memorable.
And the very last scene: The boy running across the field, and stopping in front of a camera holding up a dead cat - Spoiler

But I have to say Julien Donkey Boy is right up there with Gummo, if not even more disturbing.  Both were done by Harmony Korine.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 18, 2011)

Browder said:


> Requiem for a Dream. That last ten minutes rape your brain, stomach, and heart then laugh at you and go ,"Drugs are bad m'kay?"



youre right i did laugh a lot 

mostly at jared leto shooting into his infected arm like a fartknocker

and then of course

[yt]oa5z77EI8y0[/yt]


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

There is only one
Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 18, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> There is only one
> Chainsaw Massacre.


 Chainsaw Massacre was mediocre at best.

I saw Men Behind the Sun not too long ago and that was mediocre too. Then again, I have stupidly high standards when it comes to gore/disturbing movies.


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 18, 2011)

Peewee Herman's Big Adventure.

The scene with the trucker woman scared the bejeezus so far out of me at age seven that I won't watch it to this day, thirteen years later.

Only thing that's come close since then was Pan's Labrynth, because I was expecting it to be a kid's movie. Then I see a guy getting his face bashed in with a bottle, and I'm like "...wtf?".


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

The scene were the old lady in the truck has a messed up face?
Thought of another movie. Superman II, the cyborg woman.


----------



## Roxichu (Jan 18, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> The scene were the old lady in the truck has a messed up face?



Yep.

I'm pretty sure I saw a .gif of it on some message board a while back. At first I was all like "huh, what's that..", then I was like "OH HOLY $!#$!".


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 18, 2011)

Judge Doom in Who Framed Roger Rabbit provided me with nightmare fuel as a child.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 20, 2011)

Haven't seen many disturbing movies... so I'll have to say _The Shining_.


----------



## Leoni (Jan 21, 2011)

I understood this the first time you said it.


----------



## Branch (Jan 21, 2011)

Waltz with Bashir. its in the calmness of the characters whilst talking about the massacre. what's disturbing is that the emotional void that war creates is real. and vividly expressed.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 21, 2011)

It's a tie between The City of Lost Children (The opening sequence especially) & Eraserhead.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Er, isn't this considered necro-posting since this thread died a month ago?


 
Well... it sure as fuck isn't necro anymore!


----------



## Redregon (Jan 21, 2011)

Event Horizon is pretty disturbing. not the best acting of all time but it's pretty impressive (and afaik what dead-space was based off of.)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 21, 2011)

I just watched Chopper the other day (about the Australian serial-killer/nutter/best selling author...) which included some realistic scenes of him walking about with stab wounds in his stomach and him punching his girlfriend in the face.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 21, 2011)

The Human Centipede


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 21, 2011)

The most disturbing movie ive ever seen?
Hmm....Two hungry bitches aka 2girls1cup, oh wait, that was actually funny, haha!


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 21, 2011)

'Antichrist' was rather fucked up.


----------

